# Bread when bulking?



## Bell192 (Nov 6, 2012)

What's your thoughts on eating bread when bulking, I'm getting fed up with tuna and pasta every day for my second meal and was thinking of meby chicken fillet or tuna in whole meal bread as a bit of a change, have always avoided bread in the past when dieting, thanks


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I eat it everyday.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Me too, whether bulking or cutting...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't see the problem with it. If you are carb sensitive stick to burgen bread. If not then white is even ok. I had white bread through bulk and was fine but everyone's different


----------



## Bell192 (Nov 6, 2012)

That's good because I love bread, was finding it tough without it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I eat a 4 slices or so most days


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yep. Two chicken wraps = 60g carbs. Perfect


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

yeah why not?


----------



## Indy_bham (Nov 8, 2012)

Someone told me that bread acts like a sponge in your body and it sucks up all nutrients and it goes to waste. Don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I like toast now and then,but avoid the crap mainly...loaded with salt and loads of other sh1t,not

good for my BP.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Look at using mashed potato as well with your chicken/fish etc.

Make it up the night before and then re-heat in microwave.

Can even buy ready made if your lazy

Rice and pasta do get boring if eaten everyday


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Indy_bham said:


> Someone told me that bread acts like a sponge in your body and it sucks up all nutrients and it goes to waste. Don't know if it's true or not.


By the time stomach acid has done with it I highly doubt it would still be in 'bread' form so I doubt that is true! I maybe wrong but thats my view...

As for eating bread, go for it mate! I have 2 slices wholemeal granary every morning


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't eat bread ever really I alway feel bloated after so would rather eat rice.

In regards to G-mans post one cooled the starch molecules in poto recrystallise and unlike rice do not get broken down again so the potato acts more like insoluble fibre than a carb source. One reason I never eat potato cold.


----------

